# swan mine july 2010



## tommo (Jul 19, 2010)

i have been here many time and have done a report almost a year ago, so i wouldnt normally repost.......... but hopefully it will encourage some of the others to pop some of there pics up from the day 


we all meet up at 9.00 am at the quarrymans for a good old english breakfast, with a good chat and some introductions made we headed of to browns for fluffys and newage first trip in there, i didnt take any more pics of the place so hopefully one of the others will pop some of theres up

then we headed over to swan pub for a nice drink before heading in to swan for a couple of hours, my previous report can be found here [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11490"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=11490[/ame] with some history,

but here are a couple of my pics from the day, there is a group shot, but as swan is very well known i dont think there will be an issue and every one gave permission by being in it 


*group shot*
tommo, newage,fluffy, dan, tom, luke, evilgenius, bonecollector, stephanie







looking back towards the big falls near the entrance 








looking further into the mine








cart tracks leading off in to different directions








deep cart tracks on the bend







nicely back lit passage







drinking trough







calcified sections of stone 







one of the cranes, in great condition







closeup 







the hook 







ghostly hook and man








a nice carbide back lit crane to finish of with 





cheers all for looking


----------



## tommo (Jul 19, 2010)

oh and the highlight of the day was in the evening, having spent a couple of hours walking round an undisclossed quarry in the area we bumped in to the legend him self .........Nick Mccamley


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 19, 2010)

A few of my ramblings

The maneating rocks



And another eaten up



Needs some DIY!



Artifacts



The signing table




Memo to anyone planning on a barbee in the pub car park nearby..ask the landlord first!!!


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 19, 2010)

Was a good day mate, i only took 3 photos over the whole day so wont post them up.
Nice to finally meet newage and fluffy.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah,likewise BC !!! A real big thanx to Tommo for this trip a real eye opener.Cant wait to get back,might even attempt the Letter Box next time ........but then again
Ps Made a total bunch of tits of ourselves jumping out on Mr Mc Camley..............thank god that Tommo managed to save the day by baffling the old boy with a good dose of underground knowledge !!!! Could be time for an urbex take on secret underground cities !!!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 20, 2010)

And that you Fluffy, is that the place you were talking about taking us sometime. Any Spiders. Great report that.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 20, 2010)

Some nice photos there. Did you try the second entrance? It's totally different in character to the main entrance.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 20, 2010)

Great to see some photos of one of my favourite quarries.I take it you spotted the horse hoof prints in the area of the 1st main fork.Theres another Quarry up the hill on the far side of the golf course called Longsplatt,no one has gained access for years and I did hear that the owner was fined for oil pollution of underground water sources.Could be one for one of you younger and fitter explorers to check out!


----------



## Newage (Jul 20, 2010)

*A Grand day out*

Hi Guys and girls

Thanks for a great day out, it was very nice to put faces to names at last, and thanks for the maps BC
That was one full on day, I can't remember the last time I was that tired on getting home from an explore.

After pub lunch of coke and crisps (And no BBQ in the car park) off we went in to Swan mine.
The entrance looks like a proper mine. 






















Cheers Newage


----------



## rigsby (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice photos guys. 
Can't believe you bumped into Nick Mccamley legend.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jul 20, 2010)

Only took a few pics in this one-even tho' there are endless opportunities,because i'd exhausted one of my 'painting' torches and didn't want to start using the second as we were off to a bigger catch after here which would require lots of battery life !!!!
After squeezing thru a rather tight entrance you are into the main tunnel,just to the left of this pic is the Letter box,which i bottled (sorry) i mean decided not to visit in order to get a couple of pics with no one about. !!!




There are a few dodgy looking areas in this mine and i have to say it was quite a relief to get back out(without any squashed bits of my anatomy !!)This was obviously an area of collapse that has been shorn up with the help of some good old GWR rails.





Lastly a couple of areas showing the deep cart tracks which still exist....








A truly great day out i was completely blown away with it all and as Newage stated absolutely knackering....................


----------



## tommo (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice one guys your pics come out really well, as for being knackered u wait till we do a whole day in box lol


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Good shots mate, I presume the cranes are restored/maintained? They're pretty much mint


----------



## Evilgenius (Jul 20, 2010)

Great shots from all and what a top day! Big fail on the last mission though, we should of stayed for that last explore!

Good to meet fluffy and newage to!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks like a great day and explore. Good stuff, guys. 
One day, I might just get up there!


----------



## tommo (Jul 20, 2010)

urbex13 said:


> Good shots mate, I presume the cranes are restored/maintained? They're pretty much mint



darkplaces keep an eye on them to be fair but i dont think they have done anything to them as far as restoring them, what u see is all original, this is another in there that has been crushed but i cant find my pics of it


----------



## tommo (Jul 20, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> One day, I might just get up there!



i am sure we will get you up for the day to do a couple of sites


----------



## Locksley (Jul 21, 2010)

Well I had no idea they mined swans 

Heh, seriously, great pictures guys


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 21, 2010)

urbex13 said:


> Good shots mate, I presume the cranes are restored/maintained? They're pretty much mint



When I first saw the crane back in the seventies it was totally upright and had a small lump of stone hanging on the hook.Unfortunately the chog block{the wooden bearing fitted into the ceiling that the crane rotates around} is rotting away and the crane has developed a noticeable lean to one side .I guess eventually it will sadly collapse.


----------

